# Roland heat transfer material



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has used the HTM that Roland has for their injet printers. I have read where you can use it with 3 of their ins as well as their sub-ink.

I can find the heat setting and time but nowhere doe it say you have to have transfer tape or do you just print take off the backing and press?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive used it. You need transfer tape if the image is small and intricate. I had a very hard time with the colour red. About 1/2 of it came off on the transfer tape after it was heat pressed and pulled off. So do alot of testing first. 

There is a product available at imprintables, I dont remember what it is called, but it is used in the versa camm, its amazing stuff!! Stretchy,(can be used on bathing suits) beautiful colours, and after about 6 months on a pair of track pants, it still looks like I just pressed it.


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

Robin said:


> Ive used it. You need transfer tape if the image is small and intricate. I had a very hard time with the colour red. About 1/2 of it came off on the transfer tape after it was heat pressed and pulled off. So do alot of testing first.
> 
> There is a product available at imprintables, I dont remember what it is called, but it is used in the versa camm, its amazing stuff!! Stretchy,(can be used on bathing suits) beautiful colours, and after about 6 months on a pair of track pants, it still looks like I just pressed it.


Thanks for the reply Robin, is this a special transfer tape?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the stuff I used is called Transfer & Seal, by poli tape (made in germany) This one didnt take off any ink, and didnt leave any glue behind. I was also able to reuse it a few times.


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

